
Using AI to extract data from e-sports live streams - ai09
https://medium.com/@robert.h.hunt/using-ai-to-extract-data-from-e-sports-live-streams-a10c3655ebd4
======
carno
This was a great read. The step by step along with the videos make this super
engaging even if this not my area of expertise.

